# No show for PE Exam?



## Distressed (Oct 11, 2019)

I've been studying for the PE Exam in 2 weeks and have come to the realization that this path is NOT what I want to be doing with my career at this point in my life. I am unable to unregister for the exam.

If I don't show up for the exam, will I receive a fail on the exam? 

Making sure I don't change my mind later in life and want to come back to take it, and am negatively impacted by the failed grade.

Should I suck it up and take it to possibly pass, even though I know this is not what I want right now? Or do I free myself and move on for the time being?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 11, 2019)

I am assuming you're referring to a paper-based exam, since the computer-based exams are pretty easy to cancel/reschedule online. Have you contacted your state board? It seems like they should allow you to cancel. I found this in the NCEES "Examinee Guide"...



> Licensing boards are responsible for administering pencil-and-paper exams in their state or territory. Most use a third-party provider, and each has its own policies and procedures for cancellations and refunds. Visit ncees.org/boards to determine the policies and procedures for your state or territory.


You should probably ask your state board what to do. I don't know if they distinguish between no-shows and fails. I do know that some states limit the number of times you can fail. For example, if you fail 7 times, Louisiana won't allow you to try anymore. That's the only negative consequence to failing that I'm aware of.

If you're really sure this isn't what you want, then go ahead and cancel. It's a lot of stress, and exam day is super intense. Just be sure this isn't your nerves getting the better of you. I am definitely of the opinion that people shouldn't make decisions driven by fear.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 11, 2019)

Distressed said:


> I've been studying for the PE Exam in 2 weeks and have come to the realization that this path is NOT what I want to be doing with my career at this point in my life. I am unable to unregister for the exam.
> 
> If I don't show up for the exam, will I receive a fail on the exam?
> 
> ...


You should call your State board and ask the question. 

I have a NO SHOW on my NCEES record. According to my State's rules, it does not count against my attempts. It does not count as a FAIL. It's just listed as a NO SHOW. 

I registered for the exam for April 2018 in an attempt to "force" myself and my world around me to get on the ball with preparation. Life got in the way and personal logistics didn't allow me to prepare (work, 3 year old, husband changing jobs which upended our routine, etc.). It happens. Thankfully, it's a forgiving process.

Because exam authorizations have already been issued, you will not receive a refund unfortunately.

ETA: I wrote an email to the Board representative and told him that I wouldn't be able to sit for the exam. He just said "Thank you for letting us know." That was it.


----------



## john813_PE (Oct 11, 2019)

What State? 

But yea, just call your state board and ask. 

I think Florida considered it simply a no show, but not a fail and you lost your money.


----------



## a4u2fear (Oct 16, 2019)

I asked this of NY a few years ago.  They responded with something along the lines of there is no negative to not showing or showing and failing; no refund and you will lose $.  I have not heard of anyone being denied the ability to take the test due to multiple failures in NY.  I have heard of it in other states.

That being said, having failed the exam once and beaten it the second time - taking it and failing it dramatically increased my chances for passing it the second time.  If you sit and fail, even if  you fail miserably, your next attempt if you take one will be better for it.


----------



## NASATimp (Oct 24, 2019)

Just show up and take it. I took it cold and passed (probably just barely, but who knows). If you fail, who cares? There's no downside at all, that I can see at least.

You'll at least be relaxed.


----------

